# does java rmi work?



## tie (Mar 29, 2001)

I can't get rmi to work for me.  I am just doing the simple echo example that I found on sun's website.  I compiled everything with javac, fine.  I rmic'ed the remote classes, fine.  I started rmiregistry 5000 &, fine.  Then I did 

java -Dsecurity.policy(or whatever this is called)=java.policy Echo.EchoServer localhost 5000 &. 

Now the EchoServer runs and initializes, but it thows an exception when it tries to register in the rmiregistry.  I get a classnotfound exception: Echo.EchoServerImpl_Stub.  However, I shouldn't be getting this, because there is a class Echo/EchoServerImpl_Stub.class (created by rmic).  

Any ideas of what's going on?  I was able to get this working in the public beta (not the exact program, unfortunately, but a more complicated one; when the complicated one stopped working in OSX retail, I dropped down to this case).


----------

